# Dive video Crashboat beach, Puerto Rico



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

http://vimeo.com/37700586

I got following off of the web.

There are different stories as to how the beach got its unusual name of "Crashboat". One is that Crashboat got its name from a particularly large boat which crashed into the cement pier before turning south and running aground on the beach. Another relates to the use of the beach by the military during WWII, with the dock being built to accommodate the Crash Rescue Boats Squadron, referred to simply as Crashboat and the name remained.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Great video Jeremy. Thanks for posting. That was some awesome vis!


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice Video Jeremy:thumbsup: I needed that. I need to get off-shore. If this wind doesnt lay down soon I dont know what I will do.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, without spearing it's kind of hard to pick good footage to use!
I know what you mean about the need to get wet.
I signed Alyssa and I up for the advanced course next weekend at DivePros so I know we'll get wet for sure now.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh, and by the way your wife shoots better video than you! :whistling:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

swander said:


> Oh, and by the way your wife shoots better video than you! :whistling:


Yeah, thanks!
All joking aside, she did do good though, helps not having it on your head.
I'm thinking about getting her one this summer, she had fun recording but when I asked if she wanted a gopro she said no. I think it would be cool to have two videos to use for editing.


----------

